
Clinton Approves Technology Transfer to China (1999) - spking
https://www.nytimes.com/1999/05/11/world/clinton-approves-technology-transfer-to-china.html
======
hindsightbias
No doubt this spurred competition that led to China dominating the space
launch business, bankrupting Boeing and LockMart and preventing SpaceX from
ever happening.

Or nothingburger was nothingburger.

